# Key West Fly box



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm headed to Key west in afew weeks and want to make sure the fly box is a well prepared as I can BEFORE I get there. For those of you that have been, what would you not leave home without? I have one day of charter in the back country using fly and spin for tarpon, cuda, etc. I'm not really worried about the tarpon flies. The guide will provide them. I am looking for good all round flies or flies that I can use for the rest of the week, while not on a charter.

I'm already pretty stocked on Gotcha's/Crazy Charlies in tan, pink, chart, and white

I also have a good selection of Clousers in the same colors.

What else do I need? I'm planning on tying up a box full of poppers too. Nothing like a little topwater action!!!:letsdrink


----------



## fingerlakesfishing (Jun 30, 2008)

You still need help or are you good?


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

sound like a pretty stocked box. throw in some poppers for early morning action. look up the local fly shop too. that way you can get some inside info. buy some stuff from them that way info comes a little easier. good luck and post back when ya get done.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I went back in early June... I caught.... NOTHING! I hooked one big bone and made the dumbest fishing move that I have ever made... First cast of the day... Perfect, about 50ft out and 3-4ft in front of him, coming straight at me.He spooked when it hit the water and he took off, but as he passed the fly, he just about turned inside out, he hit the brakes so hard. He turned around and hit the fly, pulled tight and I popped him. I cleared the line line I had been a pro for 20 years and off he went....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Then my body overtook my brain and I palmed the reel... PING!!! he was gone. I cant explain it. I have no excuse, and yes, I knew better. I dont know what I was thinking! I got not bites or anything for the rest of the trip.... 

Well, I caught 2 9inch yellowtails and 2 twelve inch grouper on a spining rod on the last day I was there. I couldn't come home from 10 days in the keys and not catch ANY fish.:banghead


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Im going in 2 weeks. gonna takea fly rod and a strong liver....wish me luck.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

My flyrod came back intact, my liver? Not so much... WAY too much time/money spent in Sloppy Joes...:angel


----------

